# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  African bullfrog amplexus with pics

## African bullfrogs

Today I had my 2 males and 1 of my females in a small bin and i go away for a few minutes and when i came back they were mating. At first I just thought he was just on her, but she started swimming with him on her back and he was squeezing her too. Just see it for yourself...

----------


## African bullfrogs

African Bullfrogs Mating - YouTube

----------


## bullfrog1986

very good buddy

----------



----------


## jfw60

Poor girl they look like their getting the better of her. They need a big old thing to love on like She Beast. She is single?

----------



----------


## Lija

you just got your males yesterday, you should have quarantined them, made sure they are parasites and diseases free before introducing to your other frogs. i love the look of that other male in the last pic, like what? I'm left out?.... lol 

jfw - she is very fat, I'd say obese, it is not healthy, may it looks this way because she was mad and all puffed up.

----------


## African bullfrogs

Isn't it kind of hard to get the male in the mood like this? Could it be because he might be wild caught?

----------


## Tyler

No the hard part is getting the female to drop eggs

I also agree they needed to be quarantined

----------


## jfw60

> you just got your males yesterday, you should have quarantined them, made sure they are parasites and diseases free before introducing to your other frogs. i love the look of that other male in the last pic, like what? I'm left out?.... lol 
> 
> jfw - she is very fat, I'd say obese, it is not healthy, may it looks this way because she was mad and all puffed up.


I completely agree that she was way overweight, I'm her second owner. Her first owner had her a year and apparently fed her enormous amounts of prey. In fact that's a picture of when I first got her she has has shaped up a bit on a diet of Dubia and dusted crickets every 4 days or so. She definately had a "people of Walmart" look to her when I got her.

----------


## African bullfrogs

> No the hard part is getting the female to drop eggs
> 
> I also agree they needed to be quarantined


then how do I get her to lay eggs other than hibernation?

----------


## Soldierwillis

I'm sorry jfw but i have seen you post pictures of your GABF a couple times now and it looks horribly obese. Have you read the diet guide? Just trying to help.

----------


## Tyler

> then how do I get her to lay eggs other than hibernation?


You almost always have to use hormones

----------


## African bullfrogs

oh, and there is no where to get hormones?

----------


## Tyler

> oh, and there is no where to get hormones?


I hear they are fairly easy to get I just don't know where

----------


## Lija

it is my understanding that if you want to breed any species you firstly you need to know everything about the species and their natural yearly cycle and environment. You have to have a very deep understanding of the process, dynamics and heath of the individuals. I'm sorry don't want to offend anyone, but if someone introduce new frogs without quarantine and getting them to breed same day it doesn't show that you are ready to go this road. Breeding african bullfrogs is not for beginners, but only for experienced breeders due to difficulty of the process.
 if you want to breed someone, think of whys? why do I want to be a breeder? do I have an ability  both financial and physical to care for eggs, tadpoles and eventually froglets?  will I have an ability to  find homes for all possibly 1000+ babies? 
 and then you should start with less demanding species.

if you think of it as of means to make $ it is not going to happen, not unless you are known experienced breeder, who operates big volumes, you will spend more for frogs themselves, supporting their environment and their food as well as taking care and feeding tadpoles and froglets. 

 again it is not my intension to offend anyone, but I have met a lot of guys who want to be a breeders, they come and want to get a gecko, having no idea about care requirements or species itself and actually even don't really interested in knowing, all they want to know is when they can have babies and how soon after they hatch they can sell them and then you see ads of people who sell babies who are barely 3 weeks old  :Frown: 
 I will never sell my babies to home like that, ever!

----------



----------


## African bullfrogs

ummmmmm, so you don't know where to get hormones? lol

----------


## Lija

if you are asking me, i know.

----------


## African bullfrogs

oh what are they made of?

----------


## African bullfrogs

and where would I get them

----------


## African bullfrogs

Never mind I know where to get the hormones now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Herpguy

I am going to jump in here and say as far as "African Bullfrogs" breeding his frogs.  No, no, and.... No.  Judging by your maturity level I can guarantee that you are completely unable to provide for thousands of tadpoles and/or baby frogs.  You barely know how to sex these frogs, and you're already trying to source hormones??  The frog hobby does not need to go the way of the tarantula hobby, where every kid bred their tarantulas and made once $20 slings now worth barely $5.  In just one amercian spawning of "samurai blue" cranwellis their value has dropped from $150 to about $40, and it will be very soon when they are just as common as greens and albinos, and that is from a responsible breeder.

Don't stress your frogs any more and just enjoy them, be a responsible pet owner.  Once you breed your first animal you will realize how much it isn't worth it.

----------



----------


## African bullfrogs

First of all, when I ask everyone "is this a male or female bullfrog?" I'm asking for everyones opinion. I am not a beginner at all with breeding any type animal. I have bred hamsters 6 times, fire belly toads 3 times, american toads 2 times, african dwarf frogs 2 times,red backed salamanders, spotted salamanders,crested geckos, bull frogs, leopard frogs, and wood frogs. So don't think that I am a beginner at caring for any type of herp is a problem for me. I just have not tried to breed pixie frogs before. 

Anyways I'm not a crazy person trying to find a hormone I don't know anything about. My dad is a Naturalpathic Doctor who used to be a vet. He is ordering me natural growth hormone for animals that will not affect the frogs in any type of bad way. Again I am only asking for opinions.

----------


## Tyler

My opinion is simple don't do it 1000+ frogs is a MASSIVE number to take care of

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ok thanks thats all I needed



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Herpguy

Raising frogs from tadpoles is not breeding them...  Congrats on breeding hamsters, that must have been very difficult...

Try all you want, suit yourself, but I am just concerned for your frogs.  You will most likely be unsuccessful, and just stress out your frogs.  
If you are successful, you will crash the market when you try to find homes for 4 thousand frogs.  Sounds like a lose-lose to me.

----------


## African bullfrogs

Why are you so full of yourself is it really that hard just to tell me that i shouldnt breed them? Whats wrong with you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Tyler

Honestly not being judgmental I don't think your female has enough weight on her if you are goin to do this give her another season to grow a bit more. My rule is my breeders should be at least 18 months old preferably 2 years old but that's just me (and it also varies depending in species an reptiles)

----------


## DeeDub

Your dad is ordering natural growth hormones?  I think this says it all.  

Good work AB.  Can't wait to see what you produce.  Put me down for 10 frogletts.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## African bullfrogs

Haha I promise


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## SCF

Put me down for 10 hamsters!  :Wink:

----------


## DeeDub

I have some frozen thawed hamsters that you could try and breed.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ya that will probably work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## SCF

> I have some frozen thawed hamsters that you could try and breed.


Do you need to give them hormones?

----------


## African bullfrogs

Btw, does anyone have any experience with pixie frog amplexus. If you do then what was your problem with the female not laying eggs? Was she trying to get him off or was he just jumping back off and on all the time?

----------


## DeeDub

Yes. Human growth hormone injected into the ovaries and testicles.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## African bullfrogs

Does regular human growth hormone work as much as animal hormone? Because of what I have researched, LHRHa is the best for amphibians all all sorts.

----------


## Tyler

Females just don't drop no one is 100% sure why

----------


## SCF

> Yes. Human growth hormone injected into the ovaries and testicles.
> 
> -----------------
> Thanks
> DW


I'm going to try this on myself first.

----------


## DeeDub

That's how I have two kids...

AB.... do not use human growth hormone on anything.  That was a joke for SCF and the F/T hamsters.

BTW...just for clarity here as I tend to get carried away in my own twisted humor... amplexus does not mean they are breeding as I'm sure you know.  One risk you are taking is that your female will become stressed and could even be drowned by the male by allowing this to continue.

Your frogs are not breeding age nor size.  I honestly wish you the best in your frog keeping, but hope you take the advice given here in regard to breeding.  

Using hormone injections runs a good chance of killing your frogs.  There's a whole lot more to it than just pumping in some hormone and throwing them in a tank.

There is a brumation period prior to breeding and you have to have the timing right for both the male and female frogs.  You have to have a rain chamber.  Be prepared for a couple thousand tadpoles that morph out in just a few weeks.  Realize the cost of a thousand plus baby frogs and the amount of food they will require.  

Locasio has posted the process here previously.  If you are interested in pursuing this, do the research first.  Don't half a$$ it and kill your frogs...not to mention the deaths of a couple thousand babies should by some miracle you were to actually accomplish viable eggs.

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## African bullfrogs

would human growth hormones work as much as animal ones?

----------


## DeeDub

No dude. That was a joke.  

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## African bullfrogs

Nevermind

----------


## Locascio

LOL i just have to say this was the most fun reading in a long time thanks everyone for a good time *drinks on me* everyone but african bullfrogs hes to young

----------


## jfw60

"I completely agree that she was way overweight, I'm her second owner. Her first owner had her a year and apparently fed her enormous amounts of prey. In fact that's a picture of when I first got her she has has shaped up a bit on a diet of Dubia and dusted crickets every 4 days or so. She definately had a "people of Walmart" look to her when I got her." She has lost some weight since those pics were taken at the time I first got her. Believe me I would never let my pets be left in such poor condition. I will continue with the froggy weight watchers pics through out the year.

----------


## Lija

> Put me down for 10 hamsters!


  what would you do with 10 hamsters, put me down for 100 frozen please, should last for a few month i hope lol

----------


## SCF

> what would you do with 10 hamsters, put me down for 100 frozen please, should last for a few month i hope lol


The real question is, What wouldn't I do with them?! Race them in those hamster balls, juggle, mate them with DeeDub's secret hormones, love them!@! I can go on and on! Then when one of them inevitably bites me, it will probably become friends with a pyxie.  :EEK!:

----------


## Lija

that is my last post in this thread, it was fun reading, good job everyone, but in a seriousness though, AB breeding frogs or anyone for that matter is not fun it is responsibility, you obviously can't or want to get it.  neither your frogs or you are ready, female can't drop eggs is she doesn't have them, can you get that part at least?  by injecting something you have clue about to where you have no clue about, you will kill or seriously damage your frogs, not to mention you can't buy a syringe legally in Canada. be very careful what you are saying on public forums. You should not be breeding frogs! at least not until you are mature enough, period!

I suggest you are very careful stating things like your dad is getting hormones for you (your frogs) although it sounds very sketchy - naturapatic doctor who used to be a vet  :Smile: 
 but if that so, he is risking his license by doing so, you should keep it quiet and away from stating things like that on a public forums if you care of course.

----------


## African bullfrogs

Ok seriously, do you not get it yet. I have already said that my dad is a vet/naturalpathic doctor and he is doing all of this for me. He has a license to buy all of this kind of stuff. And i already have the experience with this type of stuff. I can list them all down. If you are that curious my dad is using LHRHa and homeopathic growth hormones and he is injecting it in the intraperitoneal and/or through the dorsal lymph sac. My dad or myself wouldn't even trust me to do something like this, thats why hes the one doing it, not me.

----------


## demon amphibians

AB if your still on here i have a super good idea. instead of breeding frogs and all that hard stuff. just breed rattle snakes. they are way easier and way more fun.

----------


## DeeDub

Lol...not funny

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------

